# Cichlids 23 gallon



## Inrin (Apr 7, 2010)

How many cichlids could i put in a 23 gallon, i know the average is 4 feet but i know many cichlids that have thrived in smaller tanks:fish:


----------



## ~G~ (Feb 4, 2010)

well it kinda depends what are u looking for african or south american?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Could be a pair could be 100  What kind of region of cichlids are you looking at?


----------



## Inrin (Apr 7, 2010)

African more so!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Benefit of the doubt, i'm going to say Lake Malawi type cichlids, because Victorian are too hard to find for average person, and Lake Tang. are just too pricey and complicated for the average hobbyiest to understand how they act. And 2nd, prolly Lake Malawi Mbuna is my guess, as their cheaper, and easier to come then their more expensive Peacock counterpart.

Mbuna, more readily available to average customer will be, Yellow Labs, Red Zebra's, and other mildly aggresive type mbuna, stay away from Demasoni, they really tend to kill each other even to the best of aquarium keepers. You could keep 5-6 in a tank that with ample rockwork. Most sizes that they sell in the fish stores are smaller, so they'll be alright for quite some time. Aquascaping is key in keeping african cichlids, plenty of hiding spaces, and they tend to dig too!


----------



## Inrin (Apr 7, 2010)

How are live plants in a malawi aquarium?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Food for the fish LOL

They are mainly vegitarian's.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Theyll be sure to eat live plants, if your looking for a good malawi setup then I wouldn't even have plastic plants. I suggest sand as a substrate and good strong rocks that will give them some good hiding places as mbuna are known to be quite aggressive.


----------

